
Can trees grow inside humans? - mrtndavid
http://www.thomas-morris.uk/trees-do-not-grow-in-humans/
======
ratfacemcgee
I once ate a watermelon seed and then 20 years later i have a paunch belly and
am bad at sports. Coincidence? I think not!

